
Ask HN: Code of Conducts for Workplace Repos? - headphonepoopr
I work at a place that has a toxic code review process and I’m wondering what some workplace code of conducts might look like on internal repos. Much obliged if anyone is willing to share - I’m trying to propose one across all of our repos because we have a good work environment, but it gets hijacked by couple of people who troll everyone’s code. Several people have left because of one or two people alone, and before I do too I want to suggest a change.
======
anyonecancode
Some of our repos use one adapted from this:

[https://www.contributor-covenant.org/version/1/4/code-of-
con...](https://www.contributor-covenant.org/version/1/4/code-of-conduct.html)

I will note that a code of conduct, while possibly part of the solution, will
not be the whole solution. The work of changing culture is work, and hard work
at that, and while having values to strive for in writing is helpful, all the
work around getting buy-in, resetting expectations, having difficult
conversations, etc will still need to happen.

~~~
headphonepoopr
Thanks - will use as my starting point. I’m curious how it changes in the
enterprise.

I agree that this isn’t the whole solution but it’s needed. Hopefully it has
some kind of +impact.

------
greenyoda
This sounds like the kind of concern that you should express to your manager.
It's probably much more effective for management to speak to the offenders
directly than it is to convene a committee to endlessly debate a code of
conduct.

When presenting this to your manager, emphasize that you're concerned about
the negative effects on the company (e.g., people leaving, etc.).

~~~
headphonepoopr
Yea thats been done and nothing is changing. We need to try something at this
point.

The repo has contributors from several teams with different managers

